
Ubiquiti AirFiber Sets New World Record for Long Range Wireless Broadband - alternize
http://www.nasdaq.com/press-release/ubiquiti-airfiber-sets-new-world-record-for-long-range-wireless-broadband-20160629-00972
======
alternize
"304 km (189 mi) high-speed data link from Sardinia to Tuscany, achieving data
rates of up to 356.33 Mbps"

the ubnt community post has some more technical insights and pictures:
[http://community.ubnt.com/t5/airFiber-Stories/ICTP-and-
CISAR...](http://community.ubnt.com/t5/airFiber-Stories/ICTP-and-CISAR-take-
the-challenge-and-upgrade-with-AF5X-304km/cns-p/1608780)

